# κομπραδόροι = compradors, comprador class



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Επειδή ο κύριος Αλαβάνος μίλησε στη Βουλή με λέξεις που δεν έχουν τα λεξικά, ούτε καν η Wikipedia (η λέξη, βλέπετε, ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο των κομουνιστών):

«Εξηγήστε μας γιατί η Ελλάδα γίνεται Καζαμπλάνκα. Πώς μπαίνουν εδώ πέρα, χωρίς να ξέρουμε, κεφάλαια από κάθε χώρα, συνοδευόμενα από κομπραδόρους, από αλητεία, από εμπόρους όπλων, η οποία επιχειρεί να μπει και στην πολιτική ζωή μέσα, και απειλεί πολιτικούς αρχηγούς».
http://www.megatv.com/gegonota/shownews.asp?id=31433&cat=6

Η λέξη είναι *comprador*, από τα πορτογαλικά, και σημαίνει κανονικά «αγοραστής» (ίδια και στα ισπανικά, compratore στα ιταλικά).
Στην Κίνα οι *κομπραδόροι* ήταν οι επικεφαλής του ντόπιου προσωπικού των ξένων εταιρειών και ταυτόχρονα οι μεσολαβητές ανάμεσα στα ξένα αφεντικά και τους ντόπιους πελάτες.
Από το ρόλο αυτών των διαμεσολαβητών, ο όρος επεκτάθηκε σε όλα τα αποικιοκρατικά καθεστώτα και στο κομμάτι της ντόπιας αστικής τάξης που γίνεται υποχείριο των ξένων συμφερόντων. Στα νεοαποικιοκρατικά καθεστώτα, η τάξη αυτή (*comprador class, comprador bourgeoisie, comprador capitalists*) εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί εξυπηρετώντας τα συμφέροντα του διεθνούς καπιταλισμού, για να βλογάει και τα δικά της γένια.

Αγγλικός ορισμός:
Comprador class is a term for the natives of a colonized land that are "bought" by the colonizers. Its members were given a Western-style education and often colluded in the oppression and exploitation of other natives. After anti-colonialism struggles enable the natives to win their country's independence, these educated, bourgeois natives often inherited the colonialists' power, and left the existing oppressive political and economic system in place. This is one of the hallmarks of neocolonialism: a system no longer directly governed by the colonialist is nonetheless indirectly controlled by its former oppressors because its existing institutions (the military, bureaucracy, and educational systems) have all been defined by colonialism.
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1148883

Από άλλη πηγή:
The Sixth Congress of the Communist International defined comprador capitalists as “servitors of foreign imperialism concerned mainly with trade operations connected with the export of indigenous raw materials and the import of manufactured goods from imperialist countries” (quoted in Karat, 2000) and Mao Zedong used the term comprador capitalism to characterize capitalist activity in prerevolution China.

Να σημειωθεί ότι, επειδή εμείς προφέρουμε έτσι που προφέρουμε το «μπρ», ο κομπραδόρος ακούγεται σαν να προέρχεται από την cobra. (Ίσως βοηθάει τους Έλληνες χρήστες της σχετικής ορολογίας να προφέρουν τη λέξη με τον απαραίτητο τόνο απέχθειας.)

Ελληνικά παραδείγματα χρήσης:
http://www.google.com/search?q=κομπ...avclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256


----------

